# how do you dry coco fiber substrate



## Yanose (Mar 14, 2009)

this stuff just holds moisture can't seem to compleatly dry it there is always a core of at least slightly moist soil or is this just my Imagination. I mean I have left this stuff out to dry in the sun through my picture window for days and there still seem to be a bit of moist in the stuff.


----------



## Vidaro (Mar 14, 2009)

try nuking it or putting it on the heater for a few hours


----------



## raveinchris (Mar 14, 2009)

Crank out your heat bulb for a few hours.


----------



## Alakdan (Mar 14, 2009)

Just spread it out in a wide container, leave it in a cool dry place.  Mixing the substrate speeds up the process.


----------



## andy375hh (Mar 14, 2009)

I spread mine out in an aquarium with a heat lamp over it. Then as the top dries out I will mix it so the wet parts are on top. This may take a day or two but it is the best way I have found to dry it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 14, 2009)

I put mine on top of the radiator over night (or sometimes for a couple of days).

I've also just put it in the enclosure moist and let it dry out.  My A geniculata didn't mind one bit when I did that.  I tried it with my G aureostriata, and she was very upset by it.  Eventually I removed her, dried the substrate by hand, and rehoused her with dry substrate.

The other thing I've done is set up the enclosure the way I want it but with wet coco fiber, and then left that in front of a small fan for a few days.  Worked out pretty well, if you have a few days available.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## codykrr (Mar 14, 2009)

just bake it!....get an aluminium turkey pan and bake it at like 350 degrees f. and stirit occasionally takes less than a hour and sterilizes it to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DansDragons (Mar 14, 2009)

i bake it in the oven also. stinks..but it works


----------



## Agent Jones (Mar 14, 2009)

I've also baked it. I suggest using your mom's oven and then taking the dry substrate back to your apartment. :x

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 14, 2009)

I prepare it a few days before transfer to allow time to dry. Then periodically mix to even out the drying process.
As a side note, I try to have my substrate drying off the floor.ie on a chair or table.
The reason I do this is because alot of moulds/fungi contamination etc are within a foot or so of the floor, I had mold before so Im abit paranoid about it. Having the container off the floor may reduce this (slim) risk.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a shallow wide plastic sweater box that I always keep some cocofibre in so when I'm low I throw another brick in then spread it out once it's expanded.  It dries out in a couple of days or even as fast as a few hours if I put the box in front of the heater fan and mix it up once in a while.  A huge plus to this is that it can spike your spider room's humidity up to around 80% in a hurry (well, mine anyway -  12X12 room) and everything seems to get much more active.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yanose (Mar 15, 2009)

I finally got the stuff dry I put it in a thin layer spred out under a heat lamp that worked. thank for the response.


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 15, 2009)

I would recommend you bake it. I use an alluminum turkey pan. .99 at the grocery store. A cookie sheet works too but you will have to wash it after. It is not as bad as food though because it does not stick to the pan.

If you bake at 200-250 it will not smell. It takes longer to do it that way but I love the sterilization benefit I get from the oven  It is worth the little extra effort in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D-back (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi! I use the microwave method. It dries the substrate and also kills uninvited hosts  ..but you have to be careful and watch it closely!!........A fire in the kitchen isn't very funny....

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## the_mask86 (Mar 15, 2009)

hmm i have no problem with mine expanding actually.
i spread it out evenly on the KK, pack it down, mist a little bit of water, then add some on top of it to 'landscape', then mist a little more.
done!


----------



## gambite (Mar 15, 2009)

When I use it, I just toss the bricks in a plastic tub, and when its rehydrated I  tear it apart then let it sit with the tub open 24/7. I never close it, so its always bone dry. Mixing it around ever once in  a while helps too.


----------

